# Apple! Fix your Windows 7 drivers and overheating problems NOW



## happykoala (Jan 8, 2010)

I am entirely unsatisfied with the Windows 7 support that the Bootcamp 3.0 drivers supplied with Mac OSX 10.6 give. 

This refers to the commercial, licensed version of Windows 7 Ultimate with Mac OSX 10.6 Bootcamp drivers installed.

While I find the Windows 7 Ultimate experience on my Macbook Pro to be in general quite pleasant, it has some significant problems.

1. Suspend / Resume does not work. When closing the lid, the OS continues running, sometimes - which leads to dangerously excessive heat build up as the fans appear to stop.

2. When leaving the laptop lid open and the laptop unused for a period of time - the machine will simply go black. I suppose its suspended, but the only way to bring the machine out of this state is to fully power cycle the machine, leading to a Microsoft message that Windows shutdown improperly. Repeating this over a number of times leads eventually to Windows requiring a chkdsk at bootup - something takes almost 3 hours to complete on my 50gb BOOTCAMP partition.

3. Temperature control is appalling. The laptop in general runs dangerously hot when booted into windows 7, I have even burnt my thigh as a result. 

4. My Apple Bluetooth Wireless keyboard works inconsistently and the pairing is nearly impossible to set up, requiring a bizarre process of switching bluetooth drivers.

5. Why is the Airport basestation + bonjour an obscure download on Apple.com and not detected as needed and available in the Bootcamp driver set? Or available via Apple software update? Surely the software would know its connected wirelessley to an Apple basestation?? 

As an Applecare customer and licensed user of both Microsoft and Apple software, really this situation is appalling. Apple should provide a working driver set that makes the laptop fully supported NOW. Windows 7 is out as a commercial product and enterprises are already adopting it.

If anybody knows a way of solving any of these problems in Windows 7, please do let me know. And Apple - fix your drivers so they resolve these problems before your laptops start blowing up through overheating.


----------



## FlyboyArt (Feb 23, 2010)

For an alternative choice, I used to use Parallels when I had to run a piece of Windows software and it worked flawlessly. Perhaps buying their package would fix your problem. Aaother product, Fusion, works in a similar fashion but I have no experience with it.


----------

